# slot machine script java



## capom (Aug 9, 2009)

*Hi, i been trying to get this script to do a few things and i just cant figure it out... i want it to GO TO A specified link after the number of "gold" left is 0 or less then 1.

here is the full script hope someone can help me  thanks.*


```
Slot Machine
[B]

[TABLE]
[TR][TD]

[TABLE]
[TR][TH] Welcome to the Slot Machine v2.0! [/TH][/TR]
[TR][TH] : [/TH]    [TD]
    [/TD][/TR]
[TR][TH]  [/TH]    [TD]
    [/TD][/TR]
[TR][TH][/TH]
[TH][/TH][/TR]
[TR][TH]  [/TH][/TR]
[TR][TD]

[/TD][/TR]

[TR][TD]
    [CENTER]
    [TABLE][TR]
    [TD]<img src=images/1.gif name=slot1>[/TD]
    [TD]<img src=images/2.gif name=slot2>[/TD]
    [TD]<img src=images/3.gif name=slot3>[/TD]
    [/TR][/TABLE]

[/TD][/TR]

[TR][TD]

[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][CENTER]
    <table width=100% border=0>
    [TR][TH] [/TH][/TR]
    [TR][TH]  [/TH]    [TD]  [/TD][TH]  [/TH][/TR]
    [/TABLE]
[/TD][/TR]
[/TABLE][/CENTER]

[/TD][TD]

 [/TD][/TR]
[/TABLE]

</script>
</script>
```


----------

